
Finally, Placekitten: A Web Service For Kitten Photos - ipster
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/03/finally-placekitten-a-web-service-for-kitten-photos/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from the actual site, along with _lots_ of discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271795>

